# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC l'émission - S02E13

## Izual

Ce soir, à 20h00, la rédaction sera en direct sur Twitch pour le S02E13 de notre émission.





https://www.twitch.tv/canardpc

----------


## Rollins

Désolé si je casse un peu l'ambiance mais je me suis rarement senti autant en décalage par rapport à la rédaction. La partie sur MicroProse était franchement gênante, et pas pour Ivan ! 
Je sais bien que c'est pas la faute des rédacteurs si c'est pas leur came mais quand même...
Est-ce que qu'un pourra revenir sur Old World (dans le mag papier ou en stream) ? Perso, c'est le jeu qui me hype le plus en ce moment.
La DA me branche plus que celle de Civ VI et l'idée de mettre un peu de CK ds Civ titille plus que ma curiosité !

----------


## Exureris

Micro-quoi ?

----------


## LaVaBo

J'ai trouvé le rythme bien meilleur que sur l'émission précédente avec Ivan en MC.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Il aurait fallu aborder la news Microprose en présence d'ackboo... il aurait tenu 1/4h à lui tout seul entre les simulations de sous-marin (Silent Service) d'avions (F-15 Strike Eagle) d'hélicos (Gunship) ou de F1 (les 4 épisodes de Grand Prix de Geoff Crammond), les jeux de gestion (Transport Tycoon), la première et la meilleure adaptation de Magic The Gathering en jeu video, les premiers X-COM, les 2 premiers Civilization et Colonization...

C'est sûr qu'après le départ de Sid Meier pour créer Firaxis et la perte de la licence Civilization (passée chez Activision avant de revenir chez Firaxis) Microprose n'était plus qu'un label creux d'Hasbro puis Infogrames/Atari, mais quand même ça restait un éditeur majeur des années 80-90, avec de très bons jeux (autant en édition de jeux de studios tiers qu'en développement interne.

----------


## Ruvon

> Il aurait fallu aborder la news Microprose en présence d'ackboo... il aurait tenu 1/4h à lui tout seul entre les simulations de sous-marin (Silent Service) d'avions (F-15 Strike Eagle) d'hélicos (Gunship) ou de F1 (les 4 épisodes de Grand Prix de Geoff Crammond), les jeux de gestion (Transport Tycoon), la première et la meilleure adaptation de Magic The Gathering en jeu video, les premiers X-COM, les 2 premiers Civilization et Colonization...
> 
> C'est sûr qu'après le départ de Sid Meier pour créer Firaxis et la perte de la licence Civilization (passée chez Activision avant de revenir chez Firaxis) Microprose n'était plus qu'un label creux d'Hasbro puis Infogrames/Atari, mais quand même ça restait un éditeur majeur des années 80-90, avec de très bons jeux (autant en édition de jeux de studios tiers qu'en développement interne.


Pour faire l'historique de Microprose version 1, ok.

Pour le lien avec la nouvelle boîte qui a repris le nom, je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt. C'est comme si quelqu'un reprenait le nom Bullfrog sans avoir les licences Dungeon Keeper, Theme XXX ou Magic Carpet. Ils pourraient faire des jeux "dans l'esprit / hommage" mais ce ne seraient pas les seuls sur ces créneaux.

Ça sonnerait surtout comme un moyen de se faire de la pub facilement puisqu'on leur ferait des articles voire même des bouts d'émission uniquement sur le nom.  ::ninja::

----------

